# My dog showing his teeth "smiling"



## Zaphod (May 22, 2012)

This is Tango.
He does this when we greet him. (no growling) He shows his teeth and snorts and sneezes. 
He's so funny. He does it the most with me and my husband. Not much with other people.

He's the happiest dog on Earth


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

Awww, he's so handsome! What kind of food do you feed him? His coat looks amazing


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

As gorgeous as he is, and he IS! I think I'm going to have a warewolf nightmare tonight. ~ LOL


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Teehee, cute!!

It's called a "submissive grin" if you're curious to know more.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

A friend's Doberman did that to me and I was sure I was done for. But no, it's friendly.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeo used to "smile" when he wanted something really badly! .... Like food! Lol! 

My one rescue dog "smiles" all over when I go to visit her ( and pees too! Lol! )


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> A friend's Doberman did that to me and I was sure I was done for. But no, it's friendly.


I'd need to change my shorts! Lol!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

My aussie does that when people he considers his family come home. It sure scares anyone that is with us, I've had a lot of people ask why my dog is snarling at me lol.


----------



## Zaphod (May 22, 2012)

thanks everybody!  

it sure is a goofy quirky trait that we love about him (he pees when he gets too excited too, which we dont love so much)



Wicket said:


> Awww, he's so handsome! What kind of food do you feed him? His coat looks amazing


thanks! We actually just feed him Purina Dog Chow. The cheep stuff i know. But i do add a spoonful of plain yogurt to each meal which i think helps digestion.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I know a little BC who will do that to anyone who glances in her direction. She also paws the ground with her front feet in anticipation. It's a pretty good tactic for getting people to come pet her. Too cute!


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

How cute. My dogs don't smile at me


----------

